# Hi from new member



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina! What a sweet story about your gelding! He's a lucky guy! Congratulations on getting your horses!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

hello neighbor!! im Erin and im from CT. i own jasper (a crazy tb) and delilah (grade connemara who was abused)


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi there,

welcome to the forum (I'm new here as well ;-)

Isn't it just nice to have horses again?  let's see some pictures soon.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome!! have fun posting  Glad to have you here


----------

